# Συντομογραφίες, αρκτικόλεξα, ακρωνύμια



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2017)

(Το παρακάτω κείμενο αντιγράφτηκε από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε σε σχέση με τον τονισμό της ΔΕΗ εδώ.)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον το θέμα, και κάπως μπλεγμένο. Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει η βολική διάκριση μεταξύ _acronyms_ και _initialisms_: των αρκτικόλεξων που προφέρονται ως λέξεις –όπως στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα– και εκείνων που προφέρονται γράμμα γράμμα –π.χ. («πι χι»), Δ.Σ. («δέλτα σίγμα»), Μ.Μ.Ε. («μι μι έψιλον»)– αντίστοιχα. Στα ελληνικά, απ' όσο μπορώ να δω, δεν υφίσταται τέτοια διάκριση στην ορολογία, καθώς οι λέξεις «αρκτικόλεξο», «ακρωνύμιο» και «ακρώνυμο» είναι συνώνυμες μεταξύ τους. Η διαφορά όμως υπάρχει πρακτικά.

Γενικά τα initialisms είναι πιο δυσπρόφερτα στα ελληνικά από τα acronyms, διότι πολλά από τα γράμματα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου έχουν δισύλλαβα ή και τρισύλλαβα ονόματα*, σε αντίθεση με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των αγγλικών. Από αυτό προκύπτουν ορισμένες τάσεις:

1) Εντοπίζω μια προτίμηση υπέρ των acronyms, όπου γίνεται, ώστε να μπορεί ο κόσμος να τα πει ευκολότερα. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις μπαίνει στο αρκτικόλεξο και δεύτερο ή και τρίτο γράμμα μιας λέξης, ώστε να βγει το acronym (π.χ. στο *Γ*ενικό *Ε*πιτελείο *Εθ*νικής *Ά*μυνας, ΓΕΕΘΑ, ή στα *Προ*γνωστικά *Πο*δοσφαίρου, ΠΡΟΠΟ). Αυτό βέβαια γίνεται και στα αγγλικά.
2) Επίσης έχουμε μεικτές περιπτώσεις, όπου μπορεί να πειραχτεί λίγο η προφορά για να καταλήξεις με αρκτικόλεξο τύπου acronym: τη Γενική Συνομοσπονδία Εργατών Ελλάδας (ΓΣΕΕ) θα την ακούσεις στις ειδήσεις όχι ως «γσεέ» αλλά με ένα εμβόλιμο έψιλον, «γεσεέ».
3) Ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις initialisms η προφορά δεν ακολουθεί πάντα τα ονόματα των γραμμάτων. Ο Φόρος Προστιθέμενης Αξίας (ΦΠΑ) συνήθως προφέρεται «φι-πι-ά» και όχι το αναμενόμενο «φι πι άλφα», και το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ) συχνά ακούγεται ως «α-πι-θι» και όχι «άλφα πι θήτα».

Κανόνας σε αυτά τα πράγματα δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει, και ο τρόπος που θα προφέρεις το κάθε μεμονωμένο αρκτικόλεξα μάλλον θα χρειαστεί έρευνα. (Παρεμπιπτόντως, βλέπω ότι το αντίστοιχο άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια χρησιμοποιεί αρκετά από τα ίδια παραδείγματα με μένα.) Πάντως αν δεις ότι ένα αρκτικόλεξο εναλλάσσει σύμφωνα και φωνήεντα με τρόπο που να μπορεί να τα προφέρεις με ευκολία (ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, ΚΤΕΛ, ΠΑΟΚ, ΕΤΕ, ΕΛΤΑ), μάλλον είναι acronym. Αν πάλι έχεις δύο ή περισσότερα σύμφωνα στη σειρά που δεν προφέρονται εύκολα στα ελληνικά, μάλλον δεν είναι.

Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Όταν έχεις φωνήεντα που μπορούν να συνδυαστούν, κοιτάς τις αρχικές λέξεις. Η Επιχείρηση Ύδρευσης και Αποχέτευσης Πρωτεύουσας (ΕΥΔΑΠ) προφέρεται «εϊδάπ» και όχι «εβδάπ» επειδή το έψιλον και το ύψιλον ανήκουν σε ξεχωριστές λέξεις. Παρομοίως, η Δημόσια Οικονομική Υπηρεσία (ΔΟΥ) προφέρεται «δόι» και όχι «δου».


* 9 μονοσύλλαβα, 11 δισύλλαβα (μαζί με το ιώτα, καταχρηστικά) και 4 τρισύλλαβα στα ελληνικά, ενώ στα αγγλικά μόνο το _w_ δεν είναι μονοσύλλαβο, αν και έχει κάνει αρκετή ζημία με το "www".


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2017)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο που έχει γράψει ο Ζάζουλας γι' αυτό το θέμα πήγε και το έγραψε στο translatum. Το αντιγράφω εδώ χωρίς να ζητήσω την άδεια τους.








Η διαφορά μεταξύ αρκτικόλεξου και ακρωνυμίου δεν είναι σαφής, με αρκετή γκρίζα ζώνη ενδιάμεσα και πολλούς συντομογραφικούς σχηματισμούς να μην πληρούν αυστηρά ούτε τον έναν ούτε τον άλλον ορισμό.

Ο αυστηρός ορισμός είναι:
*αρκτικόλεξο = συντομογραφία που σχηματίζεται από τα αρχικά γράμματα λέξεων
ακρωνύμιο = συντομογραφία που σχηματίζεται από τα άκρα λέξεων*

Σύμφωνα με τους παραπάνω ορισμούς:
Ο.Τ.Ε., Δ.Ε.Η., Ο.Π.Α.Π., Ο.Η.Ε., Ο.Σ.Ε., Α.Σ.Ε.Π., Μ.Μ.Ε., Δ.Σ., Τ.Α.Ε., Φ.Α.Γ.Ε., Κ.Α.Ι.Ρ., Ε.Τ.Β.Α., Γ.Σ.Ε.Ε., Κ.Κ.Ε., Ε.Μ.Π., π.χ., κ.τ.ό., κ.ά. = αρκτικόλεξα
ΕΛ.ΤΑ., ΠΡΟ.ΠΟ., ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ., ΕΛ.ΚΕ.ΠΑ., ΕΛ.ΒΙ.ΕΛΑ., ΦΑ.ΜΑΡ., ΧΡΩ.ΠΕΙ., ΒΙΟ.ΦΑΡΜ., ΠΙΛ.ΠΟΥΛ. = ακρωνύμια

Τα προβλήματα:

1. Τι είναι οι συντομογραφίες που αποτελούν συνδυασμούς από αρχικά γράμματα και συλλαβές (ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ., ΠΑ.ΣΕ.ΓΕ.Σ., Γ.Ε.ΕΘ.Α., Ε.Β.ΓΑ., Σ.Ε.ΚΑΠ.); Το ΛΝΕΓ αναρωτιέται κι εκείνο (στο σχετικό σημείωμα στο λήμμα αρκτικόλεξο), αλλά στον ορισμό τού ακρωνυμίου επιτρέπει ο σχηματισμός να είναι από αρχικά γράμματα ή συλλαβές λέξεων. Επομένως: όλα ακρωνύμια.

2. Τι είναι οι συντομογραφίες που περιέχουν βραχυγραφία μιας λέξης πέρα από την αρχική συλλαβή (κ.λπ., ΧΡΩΤΕΧ από Χρωμοτεχνική);

3. Τι είναι οι συντομογραφίες που δεν είναι στη σωστή σειρά (Ε.Λ.Π.Α. = Ελληνική Λέσχη Αυτοκινήτου & Περιηγήσεων, δηλ. ΕΛΑΠ, ασχέτως του τι λέει το ΛΝΕΓ).

4. Τι είναι οι συντομογραφίες στις οποίες το/τα αρχικό/ά έχουν μετασχηματιστεί σε νέες ονομασίες με την αξία του/των γράμματος/γραμμάτων (ΠΙ-ΜΙ, ΔΕΛΤΑ);

5. Έχει σημασία στο διαχωρισμό μεταξύ ακρωνυμίων και αρκτικολέξων το πώς εκφέρονται; Προσωπικά φρονώ πως όχι, γι' αυτό και ο όρος ακρωνύμιο πλέον τείνει να καλύπτει τα πάντα. Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν τόσοι τρόποι να πεις ακόμη και το ίδιο ακρωνύμιο, η δε διάκριση με το κριτήριο αν εκφέρονται ως λέξεις ή όχι δεν είναι λειτουργική — τα ΟΤΕ, ΟΣΕ, ΟΗΕ, ΟΠΑΠ δεν είναι αρκτικόλεξα κατ' αυτήν την έννοια, καθότι ως λέξεις εκφέρονται.

*Pronounced as a word, containing only initial letters*
laser: light amplification by the stimulated emission of radiation 
NATO: North Atlantic Treaty Organization 
scuba: self-contained underwater breathing apparatus 
EPCOT: Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow 
SOAP: Simple Object Access Protocol​
*Pronounced as a word, containing non-initial letters*
Amphetamine: Alpha-methyl-phenethylamine 
Gestapo: Geheime Staatspolizei (secret state police) 
Interpol: International Criminal Police Organization 
radar: radio detection and ranging 
Saab: Svenska Aeroplan Aktiebolaget​
*Pronounced as a word or names of letters, depending on speaker or context*
GUI: Graphical User Interface 
NES: Nintendo Entertainment System 
FAQ: ([fæk] or F A Q) frequently asked questions 
IRA: When used for Irish Republican Army, pronounced as letters in English (I R A) but as a word in Spanish [ˈiɾa] 
When used for Individual Retirement Account, can be pronounced as letters (I R A) or as a word [ˈaɪrə]
SAT: ([sæt] or S A T) (previously) Scholastic Achievement (or Aptitude) Test(s), now claimed not to stand for anything.
SQL: ([siːkwəl] or S Q L) Structured Query Language.​
*Pronounced as a combination of names of letters and a word*
CD-ROM: (C-D-[rɒm]) Compact Disc read-only memory 
IUPAC: (I-U-[pæk]) International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry 
JPEG: (J-[pɛɡ]) Joint Photographic Experts Group 
SFMOMA: (S-F-[moʊmə]) San Francisco Museum of Modern Art​
*Pronounced only as the names of letters *
BBC: British Broadcasting Corporation 
CNN: Cable News Network 
DNA: deoxyribonucleic acid 
USA: United States of America​
*Pronounced as the names of letters but with a shortcut *
AAA: (triple A) American Automobile Association; abdominal aortic aneurysm; Anti-Aircraft Artillery 
(three As) Amateur Athletic Association
IEEE: (I triple E) Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers 
NAACP: (N double A C P) National Association for the Advancement of Colored People 
NCAA: (N C double A or N C two A or N C A A) National Collegiate Athletic Association​
*Shortcut incorporated into name*
3M: (three M) originally Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing Company 
E³: (E three) Electronic Entertainment Exposition 
W3C: (W three C) World Wide Web Consortium​
*Multi-layered acronyms*
NAC Breda: (Dutch football club) NOAD ADVENDO Combinatie ("NOAD ADVENDO Combination"), formed by the 1912 merger of two clubs, NOAD (Nooit Opgeven Altijd Doorgaan "Never give up, always persevere") and ADVENDO (Aangenaam Door Vermaak En Nuttig Door Ontspanning "Pleasant for its entertainment and useful for its relaxation") from Breda[16][17] 
GTK+: GIMP Tool Kit, i.e. GNU Image Manipulation Program Tool Kit, i.e. GNU's Not Unix Image Manipulation Program Tool Kit 
GAIM: GTK+ AOL Instant Messenger, i.e. GIMP Tool Kit America OnLine Instant Messenger, i.e. GNU Image Manipulation Program Tool Kit America OnLine Instant Messenger, i.e. GNU's Not Unix Image Manipulation Program Tool Kit America OnLine Instant Messenger 
PAC-3: PATRIOT Advanced Capability 3 i.e., Phased Array Tracking RADAR Intercept on Target i.e., RAdio Detection And Ranging 
UARFCN: UTRA Absolute Radio Frequency Channel Number where UTRA is UMTS Terrestrial Radio Access where UMTS is Universal Mobile Telephone System​
*Recursive acronyms, in which the abbreviation itself is the expansion of one initial*
GNU: GNU's Not Unix! 
HURD: HIRD of Unix-Replacing Daemons, where "HIRD" stands for "HURD of Interfaces Representing Depth" 
PHP: PHP Hypertext Pre-processor (formerly Personal Home Page) 
XNA: XNA's Not Acronymed - a game development framework from Microsoft​
*Pseudo-acronyms are used because, when pronounced as intended, they resemble the sounds of other words:*
CQ: "Seek you", a code used by radio operators. 
CQR: "secure", a brand of boat anchor 
ICQ: "I seek you" 
IOU: "I owe you" 
OU812: "Oh, you ate one, too?", a Van Halen album 
Q8: "Kuwait"​
*Initialisms whose last word is a noun, but which are sometimes used as adjectives and the final noun stated separately (almost always redundantly; see RAS syndrome)*
ABS system (ABS from the German Antiblockiersystem): Anti-lock braking system system 
ATM machine: Automated Teller Machine machine 
UPC code: Universal Product Code code 
PIN number: Personal Identification Number number​


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2017)

...
Σχετικά νήματα:

*ΕΝΦΙΑ: Προφορά*

*Επίθετα (και ουσιαστικά) με αρκτικόλεξο ως πρώτο συνθετικό
*
*backronym, bacronym = αντακρώνυμο*

*Αρκτικόλεξα: Τι γίνεται κατά τη μετάφραση;
*
*Ξένες συντομογραφίες και η προφορά τους

**Λεξικό συντομογραφιών
*
*Βιβλιογραφικές συντομογραφίες**
*
*Συντομογραφίες έντυπων και ηλεκτρονικών βοηθημάτων*
*
Συντομογραφίες Δομικής Ενημέρωσης*
*
Τριγράμματες συντομογραφίες των ονομάτων των μηνών*

*Οι συντομογραφίες διατηρούν τους τόνους τους (20ός, κ.ά.)
*
*Συντομογραφίες στον Τριανταφυλλίδη
*
*Ξένες συντομογραφίες και η προφορά τους

**The Definitive List of Social Media Acronyms and Abbreviations, Defined*

*SNAFU

*[h=1]IOU[/h]
*n.o.s. = ε.α.ο.*

*NEAT = Not Even Atheist

**AK => (Greek) Civil Code vs (G)CC*

*A-GPS = Υποβοηθούμενο GPS
*
*LEED, BREEAM, CASBEE*

*RMC

**GSB - NPO*

*VFW Auxiliary*

*"liquid NMR" quantum computer*

*recommended retail prices (RRP)
*
*near-field communication / communications (NFC) = επικοινωνία / επικοινωνίες κοντινού πεδίου (ΕΚΠ)

**Certificates for Amortizing Revolving Debts (CARDs)*

*M/F Accounting = (Mutual Fund Accounting) Λογιστική Αμοιβαίων Κεφαλαίων*

*Reticular Activating System (RAS) = ενεργοποιητικό σύστημα του δικτυωτού σχηματισμού (RAS)*

*Centers for Disease Control (CDC)

**just-in-time ή JIT system*

*PCE = τεμάχια
*
*A.C.*

*BLARF*

*κτλ. (και τα λοιπά), κλ.π, κ.λπ

**Πότε χρησιμοποιούμε το π.χ. και πότε το λ.χ. ;*

*ό.π.*

*δ.δ. (συντομογραφία)*

*Σ. Πτ (Αναλυτική βαθμολογία)*

*Δ.Α.Π.Υ. / ΔΑΠΥ

**ΔΑΑ (ΓΕΕΘΑ) > Διεύθυνση Ασφαλείας και Αντιπληροφοριών = Security and Counterintelligence Directorate

**Μ/Υ Δ3 Βοηθός ΔΣΕ/ΓΠΕΠΣ*

*ΕΥΔΕ (και όχι ΕΙΔΕ) = Ειδική Υπηρεσία Δημοσίων Έργων

**ΠΑΣΥΞΕ = Παγκύπριος Σύνδεσμος Ξενοδόχων*

*Ποιο είναι σωστό — ΣΤΑΚΟΔ ή ΣΤΑΚΩΔ; Απ.: ΣΤΑΚΟΔ
*
*ΑΧΚ*

*ΓνμδΕισΠρΚαβ

**ιδίαις αυτού/αυτής χερσίν (Ι.Α.Χ.)

**λαϊκότρ. (συντομογραφία)*

*Συντομογραφίες - Χύμα*

*Συντομογραφίες, τυπογραφικά συμπλέγματα και μικρογράμματα ελληνικά από το παρελθόν

**ΠτΔ, ΠτΒ, ΥπΟικ και άλλα

**POTUS, FLOTUS, SCOTUS κ.λπ.*

*Δρ. ή δρ. ή δρ;*

*ΑΤΙΑ, ΟΥΦΟ, Ούφο ή UFO;

**Γλωσσάρι ακατάλληλο για ενηλίκους*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 9, 2017)

Όντως ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο, Νίκελ. Ως προς την τελευταία σειρά, μπορώ τουλάχιστον να πω ότι στα ταμεία των σουπερμάρκετ ακούω να λένε «βάλτε το PIN σας» και όχι «βάλτε τον αριθμό PIN», που το θυμάμαι από παλιότερα με κάποια δυσαρέσκεια. Είναι σωστότερο και συντομότερο, και με τη διάδοση των πάσης φύσεως καρτών θα το ακούμε ακόμα περισσότερο.

Δυο άλλα σημεία:



nickel said:


> *Shortcut incorporated into name*
> 3M: (three M) originally Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing Company​



Έχουμε κι εμείς κάτι παρόμοιο, την 3Ε (η πάλαι ποτέ Ελληνική Εταιρεία Εμφιαλώσεως, τώρα απλώς Τρία Έψιλον – με το προφανές λογότυπο) και τον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό 4Ε (που σύμφωνα με αυτό προκύπτει από το «Ελληνική [Ορθόδοξος] Εκκλησιαστική Ενημερωτική Εκπομπή».



> *Pronounced as the names of letters but with a shortcut *
> AAA: (triple A) American Automobile Association; abdominal aortic aneurysm; Anti-Aircraft Artillery
> (three As) Amateur Athletic Association​


«Τρία άλφα» λέμε συχνά τις μπαταρίες τύπου ΑΑΑ, και «δύο άλφα» τις ΑΑ.

Άλλα παραδείγματα;


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... «Τρία άλφα» λέμε συχνά τις μπαταρίες τύπου ΑΑΑ, και «δύο άλφα» τις ΑΑ.
> 
> Άλλα παραδείγματα;


 Στα γρήγορα: Τα τρία Φ / τα πέντε Φ, η συντομογραφία *3φ* για το τριφασικό ρεύμα (και όχι μόνο), η KKK, η πάλαι ποτέ (και στον αγύριστο) Τρία Έψιλον με τους τριεψιλίτες:

Η Εθνική Ένωσις «Ελλάς» -_περισσότερο γνωστή με τα αρχικά της, ΕΕΕ ή τρία έψιλον_- ήταν η σημαντικότερη αντισημιτική και πρωτοφασιστική ή φασιστική οργάνωση της βόρειας Ελλάδας κατά το Μεσοπόλεμο.

κι *ένα νήμα άλφα άλφα*.

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή είσαι και Δούκας  :





Κρητικοί γάμοι, Σπυρίδων Ζαμπέλιος


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 9, 2017)

Υποθέτω ότι στη σημερινή εποχή θα συμπεριλάμβανε και τις αθλητικές ομάδες... Εκεί να δεις μετά παγίδα!


----------

